# Ford 2110 Hydraulic issues



## Itch71 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All.
I'm new to this forum and have limited tractor knowledge. I have a Ford 2110 I believe 1987 or thereabouts and have a recurring issue with my hydraulic system. The way I understand it, the hydraulic fluid in my tractor, is used for the power steering as well as the hydraulic system. I changed the fluid about 2 years ago and noticed a fair amount of water in the fluid. I don't think it had been changed in 10 years or so...the fluid was milky. Obviously I changed the filter at the same time. I refilled the fluid and was on my way...for about 6 months. I then started to lose hydraulic pressure as well as my power steering. I repeated the same procedure...to no avail this time. I brought the tractor in to a local shop that specializes in Kubotas. They drained the fluid, replaced the filter and also cleaned the strainer (that mesh-like accordeon filter close to the left rear wheel). Apparently this strainer was totally clogged with "sludgey, gel-like" layer, impeding the flow of the fluid. They then ran a pressure test and all was OK. 6 months later....same issue. The shop changed filter, fluid and cleaned strainer and did pressure test again. The guy said he was puzzled as to why the strainer had so much "muck" on it. It ran well for another 6 months. Now I have the same issue....again! Unfortunately I can't afford to bring it in every twice a year to address this problem....the fluid alone is costing me a mint! This morning I decided to go at it myself. I drained the fluid and removed the strainer. Sure enough it was clogged with sludge and gel again. The fluid was a darkish caramel colour....not much darker than clean motor oil though. I'm pretty sure if I clean the strainer and replace filter, add new fluid I will be good for another 6 months, but I want to address the issue properly this time. My questions are: 
What is causing this gunk-like gel to accumulate on the strainer?
Should I clean this strainer, if so how, or do I need a new strainer?
One point worth mentioning...when I initially changed the fluid 2 years ago, as well as when the shop changed the fluid, Kubota hydraulic fluid was used. The 5-gallon container reads: "Kubota Premium UDH Hydraulic - Transmission Fluid 70000 - 20007" 
Is it possible that this fluid is not compatible with my tractor and causing me these problems?
I've never chaged hydraulic fluid myself prior to doing it 2 years ago. I was surprised to see that the new fluid was very light in colour and was surprised at the light weight (viscosity) as well. I'm not sure if I'm right, but it seems that the used fluid that I drained this morning had more of an oil-like consistency and colour, whereas, if I remember correctly, the new fluid seemed more watered down...if that makes any sense.
Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer!

Olivier


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

You can clean the screen with mineral spirits, gas, soapy water or just a spray of water and stick it back in (dry). You want to use the same fluid or one compatable with it or you could end up with a lot more sludge than your looking at now! If you keep the tractor outside or just wash it you can get water into the system through places you wouldn't believe. Soapy water from a pressure washer can really mess things up. Do you have to dump all the fluid to clean the screen?


----------



## Itch71 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi wass...thanks for your reply!
I'll try taking off the bulk with a rag and then dipping it in some mineral spirits and drying well before replacing. I've never washed the tractor with soap, but I do regularly (in the summer) spray it off with a garden hose. Ironically the guy at the shop told me the same thing you did. He said it is very possible to get rain water infiltrating the system. He told me that the rain water may run down the shifter past the rubber boot and into the hydraulic fluid. I honestly discounted this theory, thinking there was no way Ford would come up with such a poor design. Additionally, he told me that exposing the tractor to extreme temperatures (hot operating temp - low canadian winter temps) could cause condensation in the tank and the condensation droplets would mix with the fluid. I keep the tractor out doors (uncovered) all year round, and never thought twice about this being a bad idea. When I plug it in, it starts on the coldest of days. I have a storage shed that I keep above freezing all winter. Would it help to keep the tractor in there in your opinion (dry and warm)?
Unfortunately the screen sits at the lowest part, so all the fluid must be drained to pull it. I will clean the strainer, replace filter and use Ford recommended oil....and keep fingers crossed! 
I use the tractor primarily in the bush when I cut and haul firewood. I have a bush hog that I use twice a year on a 5 acre field. I run a chipper and a wood splitter off it as well. All in all, the tractor doesn't see more than 200 hours per year. Based on the low usage...this problem is baffling me!

Thanks
Itch


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a water problem, and ice won't go through the screen at all! Keeping the tractor warm might help (never did that myself) keep the condensation down. I would always keep the fuel topped off!


----------



## Itch71 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi wass

Got a 2 quick questions regarding the strainer:

First, the end cap on the strainer is loose to the point where it can be removed from the strainer quite easily. Can I put a thin layer of RTV and seal it in place? If this comes off inside the tractor, I'm screwed since the fluid will bypass the stainer all together....not to mention any other problems this might cause!

Secondly, the mating surface (strainer to tractor) also seem to have a liquid silicone gasket on it. Can I scrape the mating surfaces clean and re-apply RTV before bolting in place? Is there another product besides RTV that should be used? 

Thanks


----------



## csipes (Jun 4, 2011)

back again my 2110 , 1984 hydraulics works well as long as you dont take a break,i can use front bucket,do bushhogwork for several hours hydraulics workin fine stop for 5 minutes start up ,no hydraulic changed fluid & filter same issue tried running fluid level 1 gal over no help,when hydraulics not workin i can pull filter off no fluid can prime pump down through filter housing will work the wife said when you start dont stop until you are through ha ha


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

*2110 hydraulics*

Have only just joined the Forum.
The problem you are having is most likely sludge in the rear transmisson that you are not draining when changing the fluid. I suggest you start with removing the plug at the rear of the drive chain and work forward to the other drains. This way you should be getting the sludge that is clogging your steering filter over and over again.


----------



## Pops (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, thanks for this thread, its already answered some questions but I have another.

My draft control lever will only move to about midway down and it stops. 

I was going to change the fluid/filter and started to drain down the filter and I found there was nothing in it, I cranked it and still nothing. The level is good at the dipstick

I can't figure this out, the 3pt inc. draft and aux supply (wood splitter) seem to work fine.

So, should I just go ahead and change out the filter, clean the screen(s) as noted above and see what happens or is there a secret port/drain/something that needs attention while I have the fluid out?

Thanks in advance...
Pops


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Pops said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for this thread, its already answered some questions but I have another.
> 
> My draft control lever will only move to about midway down and it stops.
> 
> ...


What is the model, make and year of your tractor?


----------



## Pops (Jan 11, 2013)

fredh said:


> What is the model, make and year of your tractor?


'85 Ford 2110


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay. I assume that the tractor steers without an issue. This being the case the steering filter (removable for service by rear right wheel) would not be clogged. When you say that filter is empty I think you mean the hydraulic fluid filter. Have you run the engine while bleeding the filter? When bleeding you should get an oil flow. If you haven't bled the filter it would have an air block so the filter would appear empty.


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Pops, sorry the steering filter is by rear LEFT wheel.


----------



## Pops (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Fred. Yes the steering is fine.

The 3pt works fine except for the draft control lever problem. At one time, when I pushed the draft control down with say the tiller attached/engaged/tilling I could feel "active" resistance from the draft control lever, now it just feels like the lever has hit a stop - except the lever is only half way down.

I suppose I should clean as much gunk as I can and replace the fluids/filter and bleed the filter like you say and see what happens...

Thanks


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Regarding the stuck lever, I had mine "freeze" a few years ago. Wouldn't move at all. Several treatments with PBS Blaster squirting as best I could into openings and finally it freed up. Worth a try.


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

PB Blaster that is. Not public broadcasting.


----------

